# 

## Putnik237

!   !!!  :    GEMBIRD,      Ctrl+Shift,        Ctrl+Alt+Del.     .   ,   .   ?!

----------


## Waldemar

Ctrl   ?    -     ))))

----------


## Putnik237

> Ctrl   ?    -     ))))

  , Ctrl   .      ,           .     -  .

----------


## V00D00People

?

----------


## Putnik237

> ?

        .    .   - .

----------


## V00D00People



----------

